

Notepad++ Je suis Charlie edition - okonomiyaki3000

Notepad++ did an auto update this morning and, when it was finished, it opened a new document and slowly typed out a message about freedom of expression. The about box says &quot;Notepad++ Je suis Charlie edition&quot;.<p>Nice.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notepad-plus-plus.org&#x2F;
======
ghuntley
[http://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/hacking-npp-site.html](http://notepad-plus-
plus.org/news/hacking-npp-site.html)

    
    
        The Notepad++ official site was hacked on 12th January 2015, due
        to its controversial new version 6.7.4 "Je suis Charlie" edition,
        released on 10th January 2015. The site was restored on the same
        day.
    
        The binaries of this edition are on another server and they are
        not compromised (the SHA1 published on 11th January 2015 is always
        available on SF). The automatic typing in Notepad++ "Je suis
        Charlie" edition after installation is a feature.
    
        The message of the defacement accused Notepad++ of inciting hatred
        towards Islam and accusing Islam of supporting terrorism. The
        statements of Notepad++ "Je suis Charlie" edition support nothing
        but the freedom of expression and only that. The fact of Notepad++
        supporting the "Je suis Charlie" movement has nothing to do with
        any accusation towards a specific community. In fact the "Je suis
        Charlie" movement in France, as far as I can tell, deserves no
        label of racism or of Islamophobia. I have many Muslim friends who
        are for "Je suis Charlie". And sincerely, I don't think that two
        extremist fools can stand for all Muslims or Islam itself.
    
        If you don't like "Je suis Charlie" edition, that's fine. You can
        still use Notepad++ v6.7.3 - they are the same in terms of
        features and bug fixes. notepad-plus-plus.org could be hacked over
        and over again, but I will always find a way to distribute
        Notepad++ "Je suis Charlie" edition - that's my freedom of
        expression which I claim as my right.

